# replace head



## sloride7 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello and thanks for letting me join your sight. My question is I just replaced the head on my 1986 1/2 truck (Hardbody) Truck cranked and ran fine only problem is it smokes pretty bad. I think it need the valves adjusted but I cannot understand the smoke. manufacture says Jet Valves cannot be adjust to final specs at factory. Any help would be appreciated 

Thanks Tim


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Are the valve stem seals ok?


----------



## sloride7 (Sep 6, 2009)

*valve stems*

yes the vvalve stems are new turns out I guess it was burning off the paint it quit smoking but i need to find out how to set the valves still dont know what a jet valve is


----------

